# Farewell Tonka



## nuuumannn (Apr 23, 2019)

Although this news is getting on a bit now, I noticed no one has mentioned it, at least not that I could see, but the RAF has officially retired one of its venerable warbirds, the Panavia Tornado. The 'Tonka' as it was nicknamed in the RAF was in service from 1979 until the end of March this year, marking 40 years.

‘TONKA’ Farewell – Panavia Tornado Bowing Out of RAF Service

Here are a few images from a walkaround page on my site that I have yet to finish owing to other commitments. A GR.4 on display at RIAT 2018 in July.





ZA588

This flypast at RIAT was in commemmoration of the type's lengthy service.




Tonka 1-2




Tonka 2-2




Tonka 3-2




Tonka 4-2

The Tornado's RAF substitute leads.




Tonka F-35 1-2




Tonka F-35 2-2




Tonka F-35 3-3




Tonka F-35 4-3

Of course, the Tornado can be seen in museums throughout the UK, including this rather rustic looking GR.1 at the fabulous Yorkshire Air Museum.




GR.1 2

In case you're wondering the origins of the Tonka nickname are unclear. According to one source the nickname came from the fact the type is pretty hardy, like the Tonka toy trucks we had as kids, while another says it's because 'Tonka' is shorter to write and say than 'Tornado'. Any further thoughts on this are welcome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 23, 2019)

Shame to see them go after all these years.
Dis this painting, back in 1991, after being 'buzzed' by a couple in the Lakes.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 23, 2019)

An artist too Terry? You are one talented fella.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 23, 2019)

I remember when they were new. Shit, I am getting old! I had hoped that Canada would have purchased them instead of the CF- 18s


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 24, 2019)

It's never easy to see the passing of the torch.

What I find interesting, is the name "Tonka", which is the Sioux (Native American) word for "Big" or "Great".


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 24, 2019)

I remember when they were in development, known as MRCA (Multi Role Combat Aircraft).
This phase seemed to go on for so long, that this became Mother Riley's Cardboard Aeroplane and, in the RAF, it became Must Refurbish Canberra Again !
I used to visit BAe Warton on business, and often got to see the later F3's on the line, and GR1's under refurb.
The painting posted earlier, was going to be made into limited edition prints, to be signed by the then current display crews. But due to unforseen circumstances, including the squadron moving from Marham to Lossiemouth at the time, this never happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 24, 2019)

I got to join the last newly-formed Tonka squadron, 13 Sqn (the Stabbed Cats) in 1992. Sad to see them go...making me feel old!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 24, 2019)

I am rather partial.to.the aircraft tail letters....JH

A fine combination of letters if ever there was one.

Jeff Hunt
aka JH


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 24, 2019)

Great shots


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 24, 2019)

Airframes said:


> Shame to see them go after all these years.
> Dis this painting, back in 1991, after being 'buzzed' by a couple in the Lakes.
> 
> 
> View attachment 536043


Reminds me of the old cover art that appeared on the monthly magazine Air Enthusiast from so many years ago. Still one of the greatest monthly aviation rags ever produced. I have many issues back into the 70s in a filing cabinet in my basement. Used to love the modelling column and the colour profiles. Roy Braybook was hilarious and informative.

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2019)

Lovely shots! A real shame to see them go.


----------

